# How to put a mrdoright123 mold together



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

I was reading a thread on a forum about mrdoright123 molds . Apparently someone made a video that was less than flattering to mrdoright123 or herself .This woman didn't know how to put the mold together . I know they don't send directions so I  thought I would explain it , in case someone else is having trouble.

You lay 1 side piece on a table with the outside facing down . Slide the bottom piece into the groove in the side piece . Take the ends and fit them in the grooves  .Put the other side on matching the grooves . Put your hand on the mold to hold it together and turn it so 1 end is hanging over the table .Insert the bolt and wing nut , flip the mold around so the other side is hanging over the edge and again insert the bolt and wing nut . Turn the mold over and insert the bottom bolt and wing nut . It takes about 30 seconds.

HTH


----------



## heartsong (Jul 5, 2009)

*x*

  thanks kitn! 

since the molds come assembled, i guess he figures it is self-explanatory!

took me forever-fumbling around the 1st time i had taken it apart to clean.  now it seems like it practically goes back together by itself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

Exactly heartsong it really is so quick and simple if you know how  :wink:  just like everything else in life  :shock:


----------



## carebear (Jul 5, 2009)

getting it together was never among the multiple problems I had with DoRight (ha) molds.  but the instructions might come in handy to some so thanks for posting.


----------



## MRDORIGHT123 (Jul 7, 2009)

A.  SOAP MOLD ASSEMBLY;
 1.LAY  A  SIDE  PANEL  FLAT   2.PLACE  THE  BOTTOM  PANEL  IN  THE  GROOVE 3.NOW  PLACE  THE  TWO  END  PANELS   4.AND  THEN  PLACE  THE  SECOND  SIDE PANEL  ON  TOP  THEM. 

B.  PLACING BOLT CLAMPS;
 1.HOLD  BOTH  ENDS  TOGETHER  AND  ROLL  THE  MOLD  ONTO  ITS  TOP AND  PLACE  THE  CENTER  BOLT  CLAMP  LOOSELY  AND ONLY! SNUG TIGHTEN!  2.PLACE THE  BOLT  CLAMPS  ON  BOTH  ENDS  LOOSELY  AND  ONLY! SNUG TIGHTEN! 

C.  AFTER  PRACTICE,  ASSEMBLY  WILL  TAKE  YOU  LESS  THAN 2 MINUTES  AS  FOR OUR  TEN  YEAR  OLD  AND  LESS  THAN  5  FOR  OUR  75 YEAR OLD  BEST  FRIEND, SHE  JUST WANTS  TO  MAKE  SURE  ITS  JUST  RIGHT  THOUGH.

D.  DO  NOT   WARP  THE  MOLDS  OR  CUTTER  MOLD  BY  OVER TIGHTENING, NO NEED TO.  ITS  ALSO  VERY  OBVIOUS  WHEN  DOING  SO.  ESPECIALLY  THE  CENTER  BOLT  CLAMP.

F.   I  AM  REALLY  HERE TO HELP OUR SOAP  MOLDS AND CUTTER  MOLDS  ARE BUILT   TO  LAST  LIFE  TIMES, SO  PLEASE  TAKE  THE  TIME  TO  CONTACT   ME  BEFORE  LEAVING A  LESS  THAN  DESIRABLE  FEED  BACK  POSTING. 

G.  CONTACT   PLEASE, PLEASE  FEEL TO CALL ( TOLL FREE 1-877-890-0267 )  OR  1-360-910-1976

H.  SHIPPING     
   THE POST OFFICE  DOES NOT COUNT WEEKENDS. THEY WILL TAKE 2-3 BUSINESS DAYS  PRIORITY   OR  THE  MOST COMMON,   2-9 BUSINESS  DAYS   PARCEL  POST GROUND.  WE SHIP  SAME BUSINESS DAY OF PURCHASE AND TAKE  NO MORE THAN 2 BUSINESS DAYS.  YOU WILL ALSO  RECEIVE  USPS  TRACKING  INFO.  EMAIL  VIA  PAYPAL WHEN WE DO SHIP.


----------

